# My 13 mice ^^



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I will you present my 12 babies









Cassie, black broken longhair


















Lindt, cinnamon











Boo, Broken agouti


















Sweety, ¿?


















Lex, argente


















Vega, broken black


















Boston, black (Lindt´s son)









Atlanta, black (Lindt´s doughter)









Newark, broken dove (Cassie´s son)


















Kewanee, broken black (Cassie´s doughter)


















Videl, broken black tan


















Pan, broken black tan









Save, light dove longhair









Girl´s home


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome pictures.

Is there something going on with Newark and Kewanee"s ears?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

No, Boston and Atlanta also had that color when they was little.

Days later...


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I have some of my kids with brown in their ears as well...

Very nice pictures of cute mice!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Never did understand what's going on with the ginger ear thing, but it's awfully cute!


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

They are beautiful! My favorites are Sweety and Vega! What would you consider Sweety? She is beautiful yet I have never encountered such a color yet.


----------



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

Oooh, Lex is my favourite!


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

very cute, what colour is sweety?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!Sylviemouse....Sweety.....I don´t Know, jajaja

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8519


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Videl and Pan....do I see a DBZ reference in there?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Jjajajaj, yesss!!!! I love DBZ!!! :lol:


----------

